# Creating Weed Boxes in WinPCSign



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

I am full of questions today!! 

I'm brand new to winpcsign and have been playing around with the demo version of the 2010 version while waiting for my copy of 2012 to arrive. I love it already and find it so much more user-friendly (or me-friendly, at least!) than the software I had been using previously.

Just to make myself even crazier, I'm also trying out Sticky Flock for the first time and am hoping one of you experts can help me out with a question!

I have a few alphabet patters from Matt over at TRW and they have the little weed boxes around each letter so that you can line them up perfectly on your workstation. Which is great! What I want to figure out is how to make the boxes myself when I want to cut a TTF font myself, rather than using one of the purchased alphabet patterns.

Basically, this - but for winpcsign. (I am one of those people that really needs to know exactly step-by-step what to do, in my actual software, in order to pull it off!)

Synergy 17 - OOBling Pro - Weed Box Demo

Hoping someone will say, oh, that's so easy  and share how it's done!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

basically to create a weed border, it is set up when you are ready to cut...and you enter what you want


----------

